# Whats in your CD Changer?



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

We haven't had one of these threads for a while, and they always give me new ideas for CD's to download & burn buy Â ;D

I'll start Â 

Placebo - Sleeping with Ghosts
Snow Patrol - Final Straw
Outkast - Speakerboxxx/The Love Below (double CD)
REM - In Time Best of 1988 to 2003
Kings of Leon - Youth & Young Manhood


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Placebo Sleeping with Ghosts - both CDs (snap)
Community Music - ADF
David Sylvian - Gone to Earth (remastered)
Chemical Brothers - 19xx to 2003 (somethin' like that)
The Grid - Evolver


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Got an ipod in the car - would take ages to list everything on it ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

just evicted Placebo SWG ;D Although I have Molko/Alpine Stars on standby in cartridge 2.

1. Johnny Cash 'Unearthed' (the 3rd disc with RHCP doing 'Heart of Gold'.

2. Lloyd Cole 'Rattlesnakes'

3. Best of Reef.

4. RHCP Best of

5. Smashing Pumpkins 'Adore'

5. Counting Crows 'August and Everything After.'


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

on my front passenger seat -

Depeche Mode - Singles 86>98

Pearl Jam - Ten

KD Lang - Ingenue

Sound Garden - Superunknown

NWA - Greatest hits

The The - Infected.

James.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Outkast - The love below
Outkast - speakerboxxx
Blink 182 - blink 182
The Mars Volta - de-loused in the comatorium (why oh why did I wait so long to buy this - it's fantastic ;D)
Justin Timberlake - Justified ( still.......... :)
Moloko - Statues


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

1. James Bond Themes (remastered, forget the exact title)

2. VA Compilation - Big Country, Metallica, Mel C, My Life Story, more.

3. VA Compilation - Van Morrison, Eagles, Steely Dan etc.

4. VA Compilation - forget exactly what's on it.

5. The Stranglers - Norfolk Coast (new album)

6. The Stranglers - Laid Black (sort of an 'unplugged' acoustic album)


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

1. Play Loud - B52s

2. Sleeping with ghosts - Placebo

3. Southern Death Cult - Southern Death Cult

4. ?? - Franz Ferdinand

5. Some Girls Wander by Mistake - Sisters Of Mercy

6. Homemade Compilation - Early 90s Happy Mondays, Cud, Moonflowers, Charlatans & Inspiral Carpets. Sweet.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh dear after seeing that lot, not sure I should admit to mine...

1 & 2 Â Essential Heart
3 & 4 Â Songbirds
5. Jamie Cullum
6. Norah Jones - Life At Home

in the glove box - Katie Melua, the other Norah Jones, Celtic Chillout, a Bob Dylan compilation, Essential Springsteen, and a couple of Jazz FM 2CD compilations Dreamin' and Breezin', MTV unplugged


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> Norah Jones - Life At Home


Feels Like Home


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

yeah... you knew what i meant...... getting old, minds going......going..... please don't do that Dave.... Daisy, daisy, give me yo.u..r...a....n....s....w...e.....r.... urk .


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Loads of mp3s.


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

CD`s


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> 3. VA Compilation - Van Morrison, Eagles, Steely Dan etc.


Steely Dan..........nice one! Love em!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

1. Radiohead : hail to the thief
2. Jets : Get Born
3. Franz Ferdinand : Franz Ferdinand
4. Muse : Absolution
5. R.E.M. : Best of 88-93
6. Radiohead : OK Computer


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

1. 700mb AC/DC tracks
2. 700mb Thin Lizzy tracks
3. 700mb assorted rock tracks
4. Foo Fighters , The Darkness , Funeral for a Friend , Lost prophets,Linkin Park , Papa Roach.
5. Thunder , Magnum , Bowling for Soup , the offspring , john Mellencamp , blink 182.
6. The wifes 700mb of M.O.S. dance type stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

1.Alanis Morissette - Jagged little pill
2.The Eagles - The Best of
3.Pink - Missundaztood
4.Norah Jones - Feels like Home
5.Justin Timberlake - Justified
6.Black Eyed Peas - Elephunk


----------



## SKG (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh Dear Here Goes...

AC\DC Back in Black
Twisted Sister - Live at Hammersmith
Ronnie James Dio - Last in Live
Evanesence - Fallen

couple of others can't remember...

Steve


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

CD's...oh yeah, forgot I had the cd changer...lol guess who got an iPod for xmas ;D ;D

Jimi Hendrix - Voodo Child (1st Disc I think)
Steve Miller Band - Best of...
er....I forgot....iPod has taken over really!

H


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Not sure!!! i know they need changing as they've been in there too long.

I think there is;

2 x Westwood CD's - The Platinum Collection or something like that

1 x Bad Company / BC live mix (no, not the heavy metal band but the drum n bass group)

Drum n Bass Arena CD 1

Pure Urban Essentials CD's 1 & 2


----------



## LerxsTT (Jul 18, 2003)

1) A Perfect Circle - Thirteenth Step
2) Incubus - A Crow Left Of The Murder
3) LostPhrophets - Start Something
4) Aimee Mann - Lost In Space
5) Led Zep III
6) Rush - Moving Pictures


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

1 Puddle Of Mudd - Life on Display
2. Franz Ferdinand - Franz Ferdinand
3. 10,000 Maniacs - MTV unplugged
4. Air - Talkie Walkie
5. Lost Prophets - Start Something
6. Snow Patrol - The Final Straw

Damian


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

IS the Puddle of Mudd one any good Damian?

I have 'Come Clean' and really like it.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> IS the Puddle of Mudd one any good Damian?
> 
> I have 'Come Clean' and really like it.


Though it's not quite as good as Come Clean - it's still a good CD. At first I was a bit disappointed - but it's a grower - and now I like it. Based on your comments re: Come Clean - I would think you will like it.

Damian


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> Oh Dear Here Goes...
> 
> AC\DC Back in Black
> Twisted Sister - Live at Hammersmith
> ...


No, no oh dear been years since I listened to Twisted sister (just off to raid vinyl - cheers) but the AC/DC is fab in the TT  ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Courtney Love
Mudvayne
AC/DC - Pink Floyd - Metallica - Foos - etc mixes
Starsailor (suicide music) - g/fs
And a few others


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> NWA - Greatest hits


NWA! The dudes who sang Straight out of Compton, Cooooool , what a blast from the past!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Evanescence - Fallen
Will Young - Fridays child
Hootie & Blowfish - Cracked Rear View
Love Actually - cd of film
Own compilation of Duran Duran hits
Own compilation of Meatloaf, Foreigner, Rainbow, Lou Reed,etc


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> KD Lang - Ingenue


Great CD - what a voice she has.

Must dig out my copy.

Moley


----------



## mac73 (Dec 15, 2003)

1) Kelis - Tasty
2) Exhibit -?
3) Outcast - Speakerboxx
4) Outcast - the other one
5) N.E.R.D - In search of...
6) Jill Scott - Who is Jill Scott


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm not proud so here goes:-

1) Silence is Easy - Starsailor
2) Love is Here - Starsailor
3) Hear my Cry - Sonique
4) Tales of a Librarian - Tory Amos
5) Lovebox - Groove Armada
6) Empty - used to have Elton John's greatest hits volume 1 but Mrs B nicked it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mike :- You forgot Rock A buy Baby On The Tree Top for the baba [smiley=baby.gif]


----------

